# Lothar Matrian steam engine



## Bernd (Dec 28, 2008)

I just picked this off Russ Keplar's Enginerring list. 

All I can say is wow. And it's built with out CNC. Talk about craftsmanship.

Unfortunatley the site is in German, but has many pictures of maching procedures that one can learn from.

http://www.rc-network.de/magazin/artikel_05/art_05-033/art_033-01.html

Bernd


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice engine! What is it? Too bad the site is in German... can't read a thing.

Eric


----------



## Bernd (Dec 28, 2008)

They guy that had posted that said you could translate using Google. But I guess it doesn't do a good enough job. If you scroll to the bottom it says Teil 1 - Teil 2 and so on. It means part 1 - Part 2 and so on. Keep going until the end and it will show the engine. The last part, Teil 5 there are two sections. In the second section you'll see the finished engine.

Bernd


----------



## scoop (Dec 29, 2008)

If you enter the entire url link into google and search you will generate one result.click on "translate this page"and you should get an English version of the article.Some sentences are a bit strange but its a lot better than the german version.Hope i'm not preaching the bleeding obvious to anybody but it took me a few goes to translate pages at first.

  best regards Steve C.


----------



## BobWarfield (Dec 29, 2008)

I think this url will get you the translation:

http://tinyurl.com/8kogxs

Very nice article. I thought the pictures were well done and even learned a couple things from them.

Best,

BW


----------



## max corrigan (Dec 29, 2008)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Nice engine! What is it? Too bad the site is in German... can't read a thing.
> 
> Eric


Eric if your useing a google toolbar just right click on the german words scroll down to page to page info then to translate to english no problems with translation at all!
well worth it 
Max...............


----------

